
NASA says it’s building a gateway to the Moon–critics say it’s just a gate - pestkranker
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/09/nasa-says-its-building-a-gateway-to-the-moon-critics-say-its-just-a-gate/
======
rbanffy
It doesn't make much sense. The delta-v you need to dock to it in lunar orbit
is the same you need to go to the Moon. It's kind of a Earth-Moon cycler that
doesn't cycle much. I like the idea of having humans near the instruments and
being able to provide new instruments using a modular structure, and the
refueling capability (that's actually cool). Teleoperation is easy from the
Earth and doesn't need a local human and there is no way they'd have a
descent/ascent vehicle capable of flying multiple times (unless the refueling
capability is much more sophisticated than the project implies).

Am I missing something?

